# Kasumi (brand) knives



## Nemo (Jun 30, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with Kasumi brand knives? I have a friend (a keen home cook) who uses them and I'm wondering whether it would be a big step up to the types of knives that we talk about here.

I think that they are VG10 san mai damascus with a German style belly. Kinda look a bit like Shuns at first glance. The fact that they are damascus yet called 'Kasumi' makes me think of marketing over performance, but I have no experience with them.

Thanks for any opinions/ experience.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 1, 2017)

I sharpened them and rehandled one for a friend. They are exactly what you said: some kind of mixture between German knives and Japanese. 
HT seems to be well made, as they don't chip that easy and hold edge for a while. Thick behind the edge compared to most Japanese knives I've seen. PITA to rehandle due to freaky tang shape. That's all I can add.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 3, 2017)

I have the 8" carving knife but i only use it for roasts. It's short so I'm less likely to stab a guest if I've been drinking.
It's good steel, hardened to 61-62 and takes a mean edge. IMO much better than Shun.
The maker is Sumikama Cutlery, who are know for making good steel.
I think the steel is better than the grind.
The knives aren't thick (tapering from 2.0mm down to 1.0mm near tip) but the bade is very stiff.
The carver feels handle heavy and a bit clumsy and not much feedback. 

So to answer your question, if your friend enjoys cutting and likes handmade stuff he/she might well enjoy a handmade knife with a bit more 'soul'....I know I do.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 3, 2017)

parbaked said:


> I have the 8" carving knife but i only use it for roasts. It's short so I'm less likely to stab a guest if I've been drinking.
> It's good steel, hardened to 61-62 and takes a mean edge. IMO much better than Shun.
> The maker is Sumikama Cutlery, who are know for making good steel.
> I think the steel is better than the grind.
> ...



Thanks parbaked.


----------



## qjlforever (Jul 27, 2017)

Kasumi means mist which refers to the hazy appearance of the soft iron body of the blade, in contrast to the glossy appearance of the carbon steel. Craftsmen forge kasumi knives by joining a piece of soft iron with a piece of carbon steel. After forging, hammering, and shaping, the carbon steel becomes the blades edge. The soft iron portion becomes the body and spine of the blade. This reduced brittleness and makes sharpening easier. Kasumi knives are much easier to use and sharpen than honyaki knives, but their edge retention is shorter.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 27, 2017)

qjlforever said:


> Kasumi means mist which refers to the hazy appearance of the soft iron body of the blade, in contrast to the glossy appearance of the carbon steel. Craftsmen forge kasumi knives by joining a piece of soft iron with a piece of carbon steel. After forging, hammering, and shaping, the carbon steel becomes the blades edge. The soft iron portion becomes the body and spine of the blade. This reduced brittleness and makes sharpening easier. Kasumi knives are much easier to use and sharpen than honyaki knives, but their edge retention is shorter.


Except that this has nothing to do with Kasumi brand. Those don't use iron for cladding.


----------

